# Cowboy Dinner



## NaeKid

*Cowboy Dinner*

Ingredients for two people:

3 smallish potatoes
1 onion
6 hotdogs
1 can MapleBeans

Process:

_Warm-up large pan_
Slice potatoes and place in pan with melted butter or lard - stir it up. When potatoes are starting to brown, then slice onion and place in pan with potatoes. Stir up as required to cook evenly.

_Warm-up second pan_
Slice hotdogs and place into "dry" pan. Pour can of MapleBeans over and cover with lid to steam in own juices. Stir once in a while.

_Set the table_
Pour 1/2 of the potato / onion into each plate. Cover with warmed hotdogs and beans.

Enjoy!


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Does that mean we're invited?


----------



## azurevirus

Couldnt get the video to work on my old pc here so...what are Maplebeans?


----------



## NaeKid

mosquitomountainman said:


> Does that mean we're invited?


The beer was on the table! 



azurevirus said:


> Couldnt get the video to work on my old pc here so...what are Maplebeans?


Only the best kind of beans ever made and put into a can ... :flower:


----------



## azurevirus

ahh..ok, they look good..never seen them in any of the stores I haunt...I had pictured something like Bushes baked beans


----------



## *Andi

No maple beans here either ... 

They sound good ...


----------



## WildMist

You guys have no idea what you are missing. When I make a homemade batch of these beans I will be sure to post it on here so you can try it out. However, don't expect it to taste as good as it's a Canadian food eh!
Thanks again NaeKid for the video and sharing with everyone our tasty supper.


----------



## JayJay

Couldn't we just bake pork & beans with maple syrup???:ignore:

Kinda??


----------



## WildMist

There's no pork in those beans and the sauce would be too thin if you just bake with maple syrup.


----------



## WildMist

*Andi said:


> No maple beans here either ...
> 
> They sound good ...


OffTopic: *Andi are you a Terry Brooks fan? Noticed you have a black unicorn for your avatar. :hmmm:


----------



## BadgeBunny

azurevirus said:


> ahh..ok, they look good..never seen them in any of the stores I haunt...I had pictured something like Bushes baked beans


Me too but dang they sound better. I need to find me some of those ... The hubby likes hotdogs so maybe I could get him to eat a bean or two this way ... :ignore:

Cuz the recipe sounds like it would be good for the kind of cold nights we are having right now and quick and easy ... Nothing tastes as good as "quick and easy".


----------



## JayJay

okay wildmist..just asking.

They sound really good...

I copied your recipe..I'll substitute something..thanks


----------



## RoadRash

HAve a few cases of those maple beans put away .......
When I was single beans n hot dogs where a steady part of my diet still love that meal today, now I add lots of garlic as well....
Mmm, now what we are having for dinner tonight
Thanks


----------



## NaeKid

JayJay said:


> okay wildmist..just asking.
> 
> They sound really good...
> 
> I copied your recipe..I'll substitute something..thanks


The best part about "CowboyDinner" is that you can throw anything together and make it up. I have made it with frozen-cubes of potato (hashbrowns) fried with diced onions, fresh minced garlic and bacon as the base and regular baked-beans (or pork-n-beans) and sausage for the top. I have poured spices into the mix for something a little hotter and I have poured a ketchup/mustard mix into the beans while cooking. You could also substitue cooked rice for the base instead of using potato ...

You can make your own sauce for your own homemade baked-beans as well if you like, beer or wine or JackDaniels mixed with some tomato sauce, a little bit of maple-flavouring, some brownsugar and toss in a little heat from a couple teaspoons of chipotle, bake with some farmer's sausage (or mennonite sausage) ...

Let your imagination go wild when you are making up your own style of CowboyDinner and show us what you come up with, eh? :wave:


----------



## Lonewufcry

good meal no matter what you call it.


----------



## Woody

I have the same concept in my prep arsenal. I buy lots of cans of baked beans when on sale; maple, onion, regular… whatever they have. I use the canned beans as a base for their extra sauce. There is always a ton more liquid in them that really required. Cook up beans from the dry storage and add them, making for twice the amount. Rice, noodles, FD just about anything can be added! They are extremely versatile and can handle just about anything being added to them. I have made one regular size can stretch for three meals by mixing in stuff. A must have, in my opinion, for any preppers storage shelves.


----------



## *Andi

WildMist said:


> OffTopic: *Andi are you a Terry Brooks fan? Noticed you have a black unicorn for your avatar. :hmmm:


No, not a fan of Terry Brooks.

(And) not a unicorn (but you are right, the smaller picture does look like a unicorn) but a black demon horse ... long story short... it looked like my husbands horse the first time we put a saddle on him, something about his eyes. lol


----------



## BasecampUSA

NaeKid said:


> The beer was on the table!
> Only the best kind of beans ever made and put into a can ... :flower:


Heh... NaeKid... I'll be a little late for dinner, eh?

I cook *everything* from scratch....

...so I made the *maple syrup *last February...









(Me in the homestead maple shack)

...harvested and threshed the *beans* in September...









(1/4 acre... 300#... navy, pintos, great northerns)

...and it's *simmering *on the back of 'th wood stove now.

- Basey


----------



## JayJay

I didn't find Heinz, but I'm trying Bush's...

Touch of Maple Syrup...Maple Cured Bacon...Baked Beans..

High in Fiber..I bet!!!:ignore:


----------



## HarleyRider

*Wait for it........*

Sounds like "Beanie Weenies" on steroids.


----------



## BadgeBunny

Woody said:


> I have the same concept in my prep arsenal. I buy lots of cans of baked beans when on sale; maple, onion, regular&#8230; whatever they have. I use the canned beans as *a base for their extra sauce.* There is always a ton more liquid in them that really required. Cook up beans from the dry storage and add them, making for twice the amount. Rice, noodles, FD just about anything can be added! They are extremely versatile and can handle just about anything being added to them. I have made one regular size can stretch for three meals by mixing in stuff. A must have, in my opinion, for any preppers storage shelves.


When the kids were little I would do this with any of the bazillon noodle mixes out there ... Add a 1/2 cup or so to the mixed stuff. There is always a ton more flavoring than the noodles or macaroni needed.

Now that I am more into cooking at home I have taken to buying the individual components and mixing them at my leisure. Makes it a lot easier to conserve food since there is just two of us now.


----------

